
Ask HN: Why can't we have a single Arm standard for os' and apps? - 8jef
Fragmentation in Arm ecosystem is just overwhelming. First, not 2 hardware platform can share a single os install script. To each its own. Pi here, Rockchip there, Alwinner, whatever. Even within a single company, you need as many flavour as there are boards. Then, on the software side, not all arm app versions works everywhere. I&#x27;m well aware of the multiple obstacles in the way. I&#x27;m just asking: why not agree on fewer compatibility standards? That would help a lot in making arm more usable.
======
simonblack
There's no difference in the x86 world either. (Windows, Apple, Linux)

More to the point, why would you need to have a single Arm standard? And which
one would _you_ select? What would make your selection better than somebody
else's?

No differences means no competition, no competition means no advances are
obligatory for anybody. Stagnation results.

Computer monocultures are historically bad for lack of development (Internet
Explorer stagnation during the 90s) and are more susceptible to attacks
(Windows viruses, once again, mainly during the 90s, when Windows was supreme
in the x86 world).

